# Colorado Springs, CO?



## Taloras (Nov 15, 2002)

Im asking this for a friend in Colorado Springs, CO.  Hes looking for an irl group (not online), but said he wasnt sure about these forums  (hes not a forumgoer, i met him in a chat).  If anyone is interested, ill get his contact information.


----------



## zag01 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Colorado Springs Group*

My group is looking for more gamers. We play sundays 12-7ish. Have him send me an email if he's interested. zag01@hotmail.com


----------



## Thomas_wendland (Dec 8, 2004)

Our group is down to 3 to 4 players now and looking for some more.  Play Sundays from 4-8pm at my house in the Stetson Hills area.  Currently just turned 5th level.  Drop me an email at thomas_wendland@engineer.com


----------



## jfaller (Mar 15, 2005)

Thomas, Zag or Taloras....

Any of you know of any players in the South Denver area? Highlands Ranch to be specific. Looking for a few seasoned pros to delve into the RttToEE.... Clasic Greyhawk style. Currently have 2 to 3 players and would get together 2 Sunday or Monday nights / month.

Any takers?

Thanks,


----------

